# apple IIe avec Linux



## Luxpol (24 Août 2007)

Hello,
j'ai essay&#233; d'installer gentoo sur mon appleIIe. Bon ce serait plus "propre" de dire "utiliser en terminal". Il n'y a heureusement eu aucun probl&#232;me &#224; part que je n'arrive pas (je ne sais pas) &#224; syncroniser mes donn&#233;es. Oui, je sais; je ne veux pas syncroniser ical etc. je veux seulement syncer quelques fichiers pour essayer.
Voici le link qui m'a aid&#233; &#224; pr&#233;parer l'op&#233;ration.
http://www.dataswamp.net/apple2eserialterm/
Je dispose aussi d'un Schneider 64K (CPC 464) que j'essaie de connecter par Basic (fort sur Schneider; bcp plus fort que sur commodor). Un ami m'a expliqu&#233; que cela se ferai mieux avec le XdC5  Maintenant je me pose vraiment des questions. Je ne suis pas programmeur mais pourquoi utiliser un XdC5 si le XdC4 ferait l'affaire???? Je pense plut&#244;t que le CPC 664/6128 qui a &#233;t&#233; fabriqu&#233; en ex-rda s'appr&#233;tait plus &#224; un tel usage vu son processeur qui a op&#233;r&#233; de mani&#232;re diff&#233;rente? Je ne dispose ni d'un RF33 ni d'un Tf55a Chip EXPRESS. Que faire? Faudrait plut&#244;t que je me remette sur Ubuntu  avec un imac  hihihi
QQn a une id&#233;e?



Aidez-moi svp!


----------



## Luxpol (4 Septembre 2007)

personne?


----------



## Thierry6 (4 Septembre 2007)

non, désolé, c'est quand même hyper collector, ton truc


----------



## Luxpol (9 Septembre 2007)

Thierry6 a dit:


> non, désolé, c'est quand même hyper collector, ton truc



Ah bon?


----------

